# Little Pine lake in otter tail county



## MSG Rude (Oct 6, 2003)

Anybody out there have a SIT-REP on Little Pine lake in Otter Tail county? I have looked at the topo and it looks like a good lake to hit. Any help out there?

Thanks.


----------

